# hp dv4-3016tx : Is it a good buy?



## ashikns (Jul 19, 2011)

Am going to buy this in 2 days.Any advice anyone?Is this a good buy?Any better ones in the same price range?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep, its good.
6017TX is slightly better @ 50k but availability is an issue. 6121TX is another option.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 19, 2011)

If its this one HP Pavilion dv4-3016tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ389PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products then go for it without hesitation.


----------



## anshulprasad (Jul 20, 2011)

It's absolutely a great buy. If you are okay with the screen size and resolution is not of much concern, then it is the best at this price point.
The i5 2nd generation, 4GB DDR3 can handle most of the apps very smoothly and easily. And if you are into gaming a bit, casual type, then it has one of the best GPU available in laptop, that too at 45k.

p.s. - the GPU is on par with Alienware M14x(nvidia GT555M) and also the same GPU (radeon 6750M) is used in macbook pro.
checkout the benchmarks and frame rates 

PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards

AMD Radeon HD 6750M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep. Go for it.
I got mine for 44.5 k and the package includes a backpack and a Titan gift voucher worth 2k.
Its got no heating issues either. runs pretty cool. abt 47C idling (max) and 67C at prolonged full load (again max)

just make sure you onspect the model at the showroom itself. Coz mine has just one of its two external speakers working just after a day of use. And if you are going to use Nokia PC suite, then uninstall the bluetooth drivers.
All the best


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 20, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Yep. Go for it.
> I got mine for 44.5 k and the package includes a backpack and a Titan gift voucher worth 2k.
> Its got no heating issues either. runs pretty cool. abt 47C idling (max) and 67C at prolonged full load (again max)
> 
> ...



What is the issue with Bluetooth and PC suite. I am having issues with my bt driver. Please explain in little more detail


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> What is the issue with Bluetooth and PC suite. I am having issues with my bt driver. Please explain in little more detail



The thing is that Nokia PC Suite 7.1 doesnt seem to detect the motorola bluetooth module. Further the supplied bluetooth driver doesnt seem to provide for an option to add a device. So i uninstalled the supplied bluetooth driver and let windows choose its own default driver. Now i cant find the bluetooth icon in the taskbar (though its easy to set) but atleast the PC Suite works fine. Hope this helps


----------



## amirtaraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Does dv4-3016tx have issues with OpenGL?
Does it have manual switching graphics?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 21, 2011)

Manual


----------



## amirtaraj (Jul 21, 2011)

So will dv4 have OpenGL issues?
I am confused between dv6-6121tx and dv4-3016tx


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 21, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> The thing is that Nokia PC Suite 7.1 doesnt seem to detect the motorola bluetooth module. Further the supplied bluetooth driver doesnt seem to provide for an option to add a device. So i uninstalled the supplied bluetooth driver and let windows choose its own default driver. Now i cant find the bluetooth icon in the taskbar (though its easy to set) but atleast the PC Suite works fine. Hope this helps



thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 21, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> So will dv4 have OpenGL issues?
> I am confused between dv6-6121tx and dv4-3016tx


If the laptop has switchable graphics,
x0xx - Manual Switching
x1xx - Auto Switching with OpenGL problem.


----------



## simoncherian (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a quick question before I go and pick this up tomorrow. 

Does this have international warranty?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> If the laptop has switchable graphics,
> x0xx - Manual Switching
> x1xx - Auto Switching with OpenGL problem.


This is not true anymore. This has been fixed.



simoncherian said:


> Just a quick question before I go and pick this up tomorrow.
> 
> Does this have international warranty?


EDITED


----------



## simoncherian (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ That sucks. Now I have to look for something else. Any recos?
How about the acer 5830tg?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

It does has a International warranty but the thing is these models are India only AFAIK. So if anything *model specific* goes wrong, it will take a long time to get fixed. They will need to get the parts to be shipped from here to wherever you take it.

Acer sucks. Very bad build quality.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

simoncherian said:


> Does this have international warranty?


Better inquire yourself.

My friend asked his dealer about this, the dealer said 'yes.' My father bought a HP g4 series laptop from Singapore, it has international warranty. So, please verify once.


----------

